
On forgetting the remember me checkbox. - hpeikemo
http://openideas.ideon.co/2011/remember-me-now
======
quanticle
Alternatively, one could make it opt-out rather than opt-in. Slashdot does
this for your session - you can mark a session as being at a "public
terminal", ensuring that you're logged out when your browser session ends.

~~~
avree
Yeah, but then you get way more people who leave themselves accidentally
logged in.

~~~
hpeikemo
True. Opt-out would probably be a security transgression with the current
scrutiny of social media.

------
reemrevnivek
My problem with the "remember me" checkbox is that I don't want the site to
remember my login credentials until after I know that my login attempt was
successful. If I mistyped my email address or password (the latter being both
easier to mistype and harder (impossible) to verify), I don't want the site to
remember that information.

Fortunately, my browser usually asks me whether it should remember the login
information after the page is loaded.

~~~
ceejayoz
I've never seen a site that stored invalid "remember me" credentials in a way
that'd interfere with normal operation.

~~~
joshuacc
Nor have I, but reemrevnivek's concern does raise an interesting question
about the clarity of the copywriting.

